
SwiftUI vs. Flutter - pcr910303
https://meowyorktimes.com/20200106.html
======
matchbok
Never quite understood the need for Flutter. It's never going to be _the_ tool
to use things, so it'll always be faster/better to just to native development.
Nobody is learning Dart or wants to deal with Google deprecating stuff.

